# Alpina 130 Pilot Heritage Chronograph



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

Hey guys,

I was just wondering what everyone's opinion of this watch is or if there are some actual owners out there? I'm not usually into gold at all, but there is something sleek and classic about this combination here that is just really enticing.


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm a fan of the steel models of this watch, and the size seems very wearable at 41.5mm. I think I would be okay with the gold if it were rose gold, but yellow gold just doesn't go with anything of mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

Yea I really like the size too. I have a 7.5"+ wrist so this size is perfect for what I want out of this watch. 

I'm the opposite about the rose gold though. I don't like rose gold at all. Heck, I generally don't like gold at all, but rose gold works even less for me the majority of the time as IMO rose gold is more for women. It works for finer accent detail in men's watches like hands and numerals, but not for entire cases. But for some reason the gold and black are making me drool over this design lol.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Really attractive watch.


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

I ended up ordering it on Sunday through Gemnation at $825. Today I got an email that they oversold and have no more. Figures it was too good to be true. So disappointed as I passed on a few other deals for this and now those deals are gone. 

I have to track this watch down....


----------



## Tourbillonare (Mar 31, 2012)

I've got the white/silver dial in gold and really like the style especially the spiral tachy. The dial is quite detailed as well with the textured sub dials standing out more than in the pics.

I'm not usually into gold either with this as my first gold watch but I've found it quite versatile.


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

Hey Tourbillonare, thanks for the pics! That dial is about as equally beautiful to be honest. In fact, it was Alpina's own picture of this dial which is what made me really take notice of the design to begin with. 

I think I'm going to take the plunge and go for this version as I really do like it as well. I originally wanted the black dial with black strap as I don't own any black straps, but another brown croco to the collection doesn't bother me much. And I agree, I also have a lot of black dial watches so the silver will be a nice change. I had concerns about it going with the gold and what type of outfit I could where it with, but now that I see it more and picture it better I really do think it can be pretty versatile. 

Cheers!

Brian


----------



## Tourbillonare (Mar 31, 2012)

No probs, not sure what kinda angles you would like to see. I have it on a plain brown strap in the pics which dresses it down a bit but I think lighter coloured dial and the black fonts makes it easier to dress up or down. Haven't tried putting mine on a black croc but I think it would work too.

Just one slight annoyance is the 21mm lugs when I have a bunch of 20 & 22mm straps...


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

Just an update here everyone...

The watch arrived this past week and I absolutely love it. It's way more beautiful in person than any pics can express and I chose to wear it for my New Years Eve celebration.


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## GoBuffs11 (Sep 28, 2010)

Can any owners post a size comparison to other watches? I'm thinking of letting my Oris XXL go for one of these.


----------



## Sloniu (Mar 11, 2012)

here is mine!


----------



## Sloniu (Mar 11, 2012)

Can I two more?!


----------



## up1911fan (Jan 5, 2016)

Not a gold fan at all. I do like the dial and layout of the watch itself though.


----------



## diablogt (Oct 11, 2009)

Looks like a CEO watch. Beautiful and a bit old school. Especially with the gold version.


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

Looks awesome Sloniu


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

diablogt said:


> *Looks like a CEO watch. *Beautiful and a bit old school. Especially with the gold version.


Exactly my thoughts when I first saw this watch a while ago. I don't remember where exactly but it was less than $900 during last Black friday, the only reason I didn't pull the trigger was that I'm not a CEO, LOL, nor do I wear anything dressy or presentable to match the presence of this watch.


----------



## Oriman (Dec 30, 2010)

Looks great. On this case I love the blackdial


Regardz,


----------



## michael8238 (Sep 13, 2015)

I honestly like my black dial w/ steel case ver better. Either way, I think this is one of the best looking pilot watches out there. The applied Alpina lettering in that font is just beautiful.


----------

